# Wired2Fish and Bob's Machine Shop Jackplate Giveaway



## fender66 (May 30, 2012)

Another great contest from our friends (and TinBoat Sponsor) Wired 2 Fish and Bob's machine Shop.

Not many of us need a jackplate for our tins, but this is still a great contest. I still advise you to enter. When you win...send it to me. 8) 

https://blog.wired2fish.com/bobs-machine-shop-jackplate-giveaway/


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 30, 2012)

Thanks.
I signed up.


----------



## vahunter (May 30, 2012)

In!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 31, 2012)

When I win,I'll slap it on the back of the Alumacraft for a trial. If it doesn't help,it's all yours Chris.


----------



## fender66 (May 31, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> When I win,I'll slap it on the back of the Alumacraft for a trial. If it doesn't help,it's all yours Chris.



DEAL!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 31, 2012)

IN


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jun 1, 2012)

In like Flynn!


----------



## 96redtoy (Jun 1, 2012)

IN 

THANKS FOR THE AWESOME CHANCE


----------



## Dragonman (Jun 1, 2012)

In


----------



## Ken 6645 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm in 
ken


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 2, 2012)

IN
Might as well have it for that jet motor I'm getting :mrgreen:


----------



## lswoody (Jun 3, 2012)

I got in!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## indiana fish (Jun 6, 2012)

signed up.


----------



## radgumbo (Jun 7, 2012)

Me too...


----------



## wargmc (Jun 7, 2012)

im in


----------



## charnley (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 8, 2012)

In


----------



## Scandalous (Jun 9, 2012)

Im Down, IN!


----------



## Recon (Jun 9, 2012)

In


----------



## loosecaboose (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks. I'm in.


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2012)

Last day folks! 

Lets make sure a member here wins this! 8)


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed!


----------

